
Unicorn’s are real – you can be one too | Your path to being a 10x programmer - pruthvikumarbk
https://medium.com/@pruthvikumar.123/your-path-to-being-a-10x-programmer-unicorns-are-real-you-can-be-one-too-78d1ffa33cbc
======
stevenalowe
*Unicorns

